#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  If you are in a music band group, what kind of music would you play?

## Bhavya

Guys,


If you get a chance to be a part of a music band group,what kind of music would you like to play? I am not sure about the music but If I get a chance to be a part of a music band I would like to play guitar. So friends if you get the chance, what kind of music would you play?

----------

